# Massey Ferguson 245 -Grinding noise when trying to engage PTO?



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

Whenever I try to engage the PTO on my MF 245 I hear a grinding noise. I can push the pto forward to engage it, and back to neutral, but when I push the lever towards the rear of the tractor to try to engage the pto for shredding/mowing with my bushog- it grinds?
any help or suggestions on how to fix.
When i turn the tractor off, I am able to press the pto lever towards the rear, and engage the pto, and place it back to the neutral postion.- but have not tried to start the tractor with the pto engaged in the position pushed to the rear of the tractor.
Any help on how to fix would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Have a great day,


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Weekend Farmer said:


> Whenever I try to engage the PTO on my MF 245 I hear a grinding noise. I can push the pto forward to engage it, and back to neutral, but when I push the lever towards the rear of the tractor to try to engage the pto for shredding/mowing with my bushog- it grinds?
> any help or suggestions on how to fix.
> When i turn the tractor off, I am able to press the pto lever towards the rear, and engage the pto, and place it back to the neutral postion.- but have not tried to start the tractor with the pto engaged in the position pushed to the rear of the tractor.
> Any help on how to fix would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


you have to practilly stand up on a 245 clutch pedal to release the pto clutch. Then you just ease it up to get that clutch engaged and the bushog splnning .Then let the pedal all the way up and that engages the transmission and away you go, with the pto turning in relation to the engine speed. Moving the pto control handle forward engages the groundspeed feature, the pto turns in relation to the rear wheels, in any speed and even opposite rotation when you back up! 
If it still grinds with the clutch pedal all the waydown it needs clutch adjustment; a tricky job but will only take a 'mlnute' for a MF mechanic.
The MF245 is my favourite tractor and it's easy to get extra horsepower. Again by someone who knows what 'screws' to turn!


----------



## Pat McGuinness (Sep 1, 2021)

deerhide said:


> you have to practilly stand up on a 245 clutch pedal to release the pto clutch. Then you just ease it up to get that clutch engaged and the bushog splnning .Then let the pedal all the way up and that engages the transmission and away you go, with the pto turning in relation to the engine speed. Moving the pto control handle forward engages the groundspeed feature, the pto turns in relation to the rear wheels, in any speed and even opposite rotation when you back up!
> If it still grinds with the clutch pedal all the waydown it needs clutch adjustment; a tricky job but will only take a 'mlnute' for a MF mechanic.
> The MF245 is my favourite tractor and it's easy to get extra horsepower. Again by someone who knows what 'screws' to turn!


I have just got off my 265 as I had started slashing for about 30 mins. Then for some reason a grinding noise started coming from the PTO. I disconnected it and tried slowly again and as i released the clutch the grinding would happen, When i disconnected the PTO and put the PTO in gear there was no grinding. Is this a clutch issue or a broken PTO Part?


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Pat,
That doesn't sound good! and hopefully there isn't much (or any) damage done already. I suggest you get a MF mechanic to do a 'housecall'. Don't even move it! Best of luck!


----------

